
Show HN: A simple script to post the top HN stories to Discord - zimmund
https://github.com/elamperti/HackerNews2Discord
======
zimmund
I mostly read the stories with high score (or comments), so with this script I
get notifications on Discord (via webhook) for new posts above a certain score
and it links to both the shared URL and to the HN comments.

It takes the stories via Algolia:
[https://hn.algolia.com/api](https://hn.algolia.com/api)

Hope someone else finds it useful! :)

